# Resumo das Temperaturas Mínima e Máxima diárias em Portugal



## Cadito (15 Out 2012 às 19:30)

Neste tópico pretende-se fazer um resumo das temperaturas mínima e máxima diária em Portugal baseado nas estações meteorológicas do Instituto de Meteorologia Português.

*Dia 14/10/12*

Mínima:  Penhas Douradas (2,4ºC)
Máxima: Madeira, Ponta do Sol (27,2ºC)

Eventualmente deixo a sugestão de fazer um resumo do top 3...

Abraço


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2012 às 19:49)

Cadito disse:


> Neste tópico pretende-se fazer um resumo das temperaturas mínima e máxima diária em Portugal baseado nas estações meteorológicas do Instituto de Meteorologia Português.
> 
> *Dia 14/10/12*
> 
> ...



Não sei porquê, às vezes parece-me que Portugal é só o continente.

Máximas acima desses 25,0ºC registadas ontem no Arq. da Madeira:
*Madeira, Ponta do Sol:* 27,2ºC
*Funchal, Lido: *26,7ºC
*Funchal:* 26,5ºC
*Madeira, Quinta Grande:* 25,6ºC


----------



## Cadito (15 Out 2012 às 19:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não sei porquê, às vezes parece-me que Portugal é só o continente.
> 
> Máximas acima desses 25,0ºC registadas ontem no Arq. da Madeira:
> *Madeira, Ponta do Sol:* 27,2ºC
> ...



Obrigado por relembrares! Já foi devidamente corrigido.


----------



## Cadito (15 Out 2012 às 20:03)

Se preferirem poder-se-á dividir este resumo entre Portugal Continental, Arq. dos Açores e Arq. da Madeira, bem como acrescentar a temperatura média diária...

A ideia é recolher os dados e fazer um resumo mensal e posteriormente anual.


----------



## Cadito (16 Out 2012 às 15:14)

*Dia 15/10/12*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (0,7ºC)
Máxima: Madeira, Ponta do Sol (27,2ºC)


----------



## Cadito (17 Out 2012 às 13:16)

Dia *16/10/12*

Mínima: Sabugal, Martim Rei (3,4ºC)
Máxima: Madeira - Funchal, Lido (28,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (18 Out 2012 às 10:51)

*Dia 17/10/12*

Mínima:  Aljezur (5,0ºC)
Máxima: Madeira - Funchal, Lido (27,4ºC)

Nota: Foi suprimido o valor de 4,7ºC de Vinhais devido ao facto de o sensor da temperatura estar possivelmente descalibrado como referido abaixo pelo Dan.


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2012 às 11:34)

Cadito disse:


> *Dia 17/10/12*
> 
> Mínima:  Vinhais (4,7ºC)
> Máxima: Madeira - Funchal, Lido (27,4ºC)



É melhor não considerar os valores da estação de Vinhais, não me parecem muito correctos. Deve haver um problema qualquer com o sensor de temperatura da referida estação.


----------



## Cadito (18 Out 2012 às 12:52)

Dan disse:


> É melhor não considerar os valores da estação de Vinhais, não me parecem muito correctos. Deve haver um problema qualquer com o sensor de temperatura da referida estação.



Ok, Dan. O valor já foi corrigido.

Realmente estes valores, não obstante o microclima do nordeste, parecem-me mesmo muito baixos. Sabes a que altitude estará a estação?


----------



## amando96 (18 Out 2012 às 13:40)

Acho estar a comparar o continente com as ilhas um pouco "coiso", climas bastante diferentes.

E se fosse algo tipo Máximas/Mínimas do continente e ilhas separado?


----------



## Cadito (18 Out 2012 às 21:38)

amando96 disse:


> Acho estar a comparar o continente com as ilhas um pouco "coiso", climas bastante diferentes.
> 
> E se fosse algo tipo Máximas/Mínimas do continente e ilhas separado?



Concordo. Estava a pensar fazer isso em novembro sendo este um mês piloto com a finalidade de otimizar este tópico. Sendo assim, farei isso já amanhã.


----------



## Lousano (19 Out 2012 às 00:49)

Cadito, a tua intenção é boa, mas infelizmente temos muitas estações do IM a relatarem dados pouco fidedignos, apesar dos membros deste fórum terem demonstrado todo o seu esforço para não deixar isso acontecer.


----------



## Cadito (19 Out 2012 às 07:10)

Lousano disse:


> Cadito, a tua intenção é boa, mas infelizmente temos muitas estações do IM a relatarem dados pouco fidedignos, apesar dos membros deste fórum terem demonstrado todo o seu esforço para não deixar isso acontecer.



Ainda assim julgo que dará para ter uma ideia interessante mensal e posteriormente anual das temperaturas e locais mais frios e quentes. É óbvio que este projeto não será oficial mas é baseado nas estações oficiais que temos...


----------



## Cadito (20 Out 2012 às 07:28)

*Dia 18/10/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro (0,7ºC)
Máxima: Castro Marim (20,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Ponta Delgada, Aeroporto (13,4ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (20,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (4,3ºC)
Máxima: Funchal e Funchal, Lido (24,4ºC)


----------



## Cadito (21 Out 2012 às 08:32)

*Dia 19/10/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro (-1,3ºC)
Máxima: Pegões (20,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Ponta Delgada, Aeroporto (13,7ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo (22,4ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (3,9ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol e Funchal, Lido (24,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (22 Out 2012 às 08:23)

*Dia 20/10/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães e Lamas de Mouro (1,0ºC)
Máxima: Leiria, Cidade (26,4ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores (14,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (21,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,2ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (26,3ºC)


----------



## Cadito (23 Out 2012 às 15:01)

*Dia 21/10/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro (0,2ºC)
Máxima: Santa Cruz, Aeródromo (23,8ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico (13,0ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (20,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (7,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (26,0ºC)


----------



## Cadito (24 Out 2012 às 07:44)

*Dia 22/10/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães e Miranda do Douro (6,6ºC)
Máxima: Santa Cruz, Aeródromo (25,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Horta (11,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro e Bica da Cana (9,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (25,2ºC)


----------



## Cadito (25 Out 2012 às 08:37)

*Dia 23/10/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Sabugal, Martim Rei (10,1ºC)
Máxima: Dunas de Mira (27,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (12,3ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (20,3ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (7,8ºC)
Máxima: Caniçal, S. Lourençol (23,2ºC)

*Nota:* Foi suprimido o valor de Vinhais de 10,0ºC devido ao facto do sensor de temperatura estar possivelmente descalibrado (como referido em posts anteriores).


----------



## N_Fig (25 Out 2012 às 18:04)

Cadito disse:


> *Dia 23/10/12*
> 
> *Portugal Continental:*
> 
> ...



Os valores de Vinhais parecem-me realmente esquesitos, mas o IM referiu-os no relatório de Setembro como a estação com as mínimas mais baixas, pelo que deve considerá-los reais.


----------



## Cadito (25 Out 2012 às 23:31)

N_Fig disse:


> Os valores de Vinhais parecem-me realmente esquesitos, mas o IM referiu-os no relatório de Setembro como a estação com as mínimas mais baixas, pelo que deve considerá-los reais.



Pois... Eu também li o relatório e acho um pouco estranho... Era muito importante saber qual a altitude da estação, pois a norte de Vinhais (arredores) temos montanhas a ultrapassarem os 1000m e, se assim for, os valores já serão aceitáveis.

Sendo este o mês piloto para este tópico todas as sugestões são relevantes.

Ps.: Não considerei os valores de Vinhais por sugestão do Dan...


----------



## Cadito (26 Out 2012 às 00:08)

*Dia 24/10/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (7,7ºC)
Máxima: Leiria, Cidade (24,6ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (14,8ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo e Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (21,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (7,2ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (24,2ºC)


----------



## Cadito (27 Out 2012 às 04:12)

*Dia 25/10/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (7,0ºC)
Máxima: Monção, Valinha (23,6ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto e Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (14,5ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo (23,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (6,9ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (25,7ºC)


----------



## Cadito (28 Out 2012 às 01:49)

*Dia 26/10/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (7,1ºC)
Máxima: Monção, Valinha (24,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (12,9ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (22,6ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (8,2ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (25,4ºC)


----------



## Cadito (28 Out 2012 às 23:55)

*Dia 27/10/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (1,6ºC)
Máxima: Pinhão, Santa Bárbara e Porto, Massarelos (23,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (12,6ºC)
Máxima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (22,3ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (9,2ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (25,8ºC)


----------



## Cadito (30 Out 2012 às 00:05)

*Dia 28/10/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-1,7ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (22,5ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Horta, Obs. Príncipe Alberto (15,9ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Aeroporto (21,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (10,0ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (24,4ºC)


----------



## Cadito (31 Out 2012 às 07:20)

*Dia 29/10/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-2,5ºC)
Máxima: Zambujeira (21,6ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (15,0ºC)
Máxima: Horta, Obs. Príncipe Alberto (20,8ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (9,5ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (26,5ºC)

*Nota:* Carrâzeda de Ansiães (-2,4ºC); Montalegre (-2,1ºC)


----------



## Cadito (31 Out 2012 às 23:48)

*Dia 30/10/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrâzeda de Ansiães (-0,4ºC)
Máxima: Leiria, Cidade (23,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (14,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (20,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (8,9ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (28,1ºC)


----------



## Cadito (1 Nov 2012 às 23:35)

*Dia 31/10/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro (-2,0ºC)
Máxima: Leiria, Cidade (25,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (15,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (21,6ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (12,6ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (27,8ºC)

*RESUMO DE OUTUBRO (18 a 31):*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-2,5ºC)
Máxima: Dunas de Mira (27,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Horta (11,1ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo (23,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (3,9ºC)   
Máxima: São Vicente (27,8ºC)


----------



## Cadito (3 Nov 2012 às 00:05)

*Dia 01/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (3,1ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (22,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (14,2ºC)
Máxima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (21,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (9,7ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (25,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (3 Nov 2012 às 21:10)

*Dia 02/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (5,6ºC)
Máxima: Leiria, Cidade (23,6ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (13,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,3ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (12,1ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (24,9ºC)

*Nota:* Foi suprimido o valor de Vinhais (4,4ºC)


----------



## Cadito (4 Nov 2012 às 23:07)

*Dia 03/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães (5,5ºC)
Máxima: Castro Verde, N.Corvo (22,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (13,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,6ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana e Areeiro (11,9ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (24,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (6 Nov 2012 às 00:51)

*Dia 04/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (0,0ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur, Castro Marim e Faro, Aeroporto (21,5ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (10,8ºC)
Máxima: Corvo, Aeródromo (18,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana e Areeiro (10,6ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (28,6ºC)

*Nota:* Foi suprimido o valor de Vinhais (-0,2ºC)


----------



## Cadito (6 Nov 2012 às 22:26)

*Dia 05/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Mirandela (0,8ºC)
Máxima: Leiria, Cidade (22,4ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo; Ponta Delgada, Aeroporto e S. Miguel (11,2ºC)
Máxima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (17,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (8,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (27,0ºC)

*Nota:* Foi suprimido o valor de Vinhais (0,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (7 Nov 2012 às 22:23)

*Dia 06/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-1,7ºC)
Máxima: Leiria, Cidade (22,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (12,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (4,8ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (21,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (8 Nov 2012 às 23:50)

*Dia 07/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-1,2ºC)
Máxima: Faro, Aeroporto (19,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (11,0ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,2ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (22,8ºC)


----------



## Cadito (9 Nov 2012 às 23:01)

*Dia 08/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (4,8ºC)
Máxima: Leiria, Cidade (23,6ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (13,1ºC)
Máxima: Flores, Aeroporto e Santa Maria, Aeroporto (19,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (1,9ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (22,6ºC)


----------



## Costa (10 Nov 2012 às 13:26)

Cadito, acho que não devias usar a estação de Leiria (Cidade). Já foi visto por várias ocasiões que as máximas provavelmente estão inflacionadas.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Nov 2012 às 16:43)

Cadito, o IM voltou a colocar a estação de Vinhais como tendo as mínimas mais baixas no relatório de Outubro. Acho que não a considerar quando o próprio IM não vê qualquer problema em usá-la não faz muito sentido.


----------



## Cadito (10 Nov 2012 às 17:19)

N_Fig disse:


> Cadito, o IM voltou a colocar a estação de Vinhais como tendo as mínimas mais baixas no relatório de Outubro. Acho que não a considerar quando o próprio IM não vê qualquer problema em usá-la não faz muito sentido.



N_Fig, os valores estão a ser considerados nas notas. Quem me disse para não os colocar até confirmação do local da estação foi o Dan (Administrador). É provável que a estação esteja no parque biológico de Vinhais a mil e poucos metros... uma incursão in loco precisa-se!


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2012 às 17:49)

N_Fig disse:


> Cadito, o IM voltou a colocar a estação de Vinhais como tendo as mínimas mais baixas no relatório de Outubro. Acho que não a considerar quando o próprio IM não vê qualquer problema em usá-la não faz muito sentido.



Continuo a achar os valores duvidosos. Mas até vou mandar um e-mail para o IM a fazer uma série de questões.
Eu tenho as normais de precipitação (71-00) para uma estação de Vinhais, cuja altitude é 636m.
Com isso justificaria as mínimas que estação regista. Mas se a altitude for essa, como poderia ter umas máximas tão baixas?

No caso de estar no parque biológico, a 1000m de altitude, então não sei explicar como é que tem as mínimas muito mais baixas que Montalegre, sensivelmente à mesma altitude?


----------



## Z13 (10 Nov 2012 às 18:08)

AnDré disse:


> Continuo a achar os valores duvidosos. Mas até vou mandar um e-mail para o IM a fazer uma série de questões.



Pede as coordenadas, que eu tento lá ir à procura...

Ás tantas está coberta de vegetação....


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2012 às 18:16)

Z13 disse:


> Pede as coordenadas, que eu tento lá ir à procura...
> 
> Ás tantas está coberta de vegetação....



Coordenadas, da estação de Vinhais para as quais tenho a normal de precipitação 71-00:
41.82797866, -6.99383565

Segundo o google maps, é aqui.

Mas entretanto vou perguntar se é nesse local que está a estação actual.


----------



## Cadito (10 Nov 2012 às 18:32)

AnDré disse:


> Continuo a achar os valores duvidosos. Mas até vou mandar um e-mail para o IM a fazer uma série de questões.
> Eu tenho as normais de precipitação (71-00) para uma estação de Vinhais, cuja altitude é 636m.
> Com isso justificaria as mínimas que estação regista. Mas se a altitude for essa, como poderia ter umas máximas tão baixas?
> 
> No caso de estar no parque biológico, a 1000m de altitude, então não sei explicar como é que tem as mínimas muito mais baixas que Montalegre, sensivelmente à mesma altitude?



AnDré, na minha opinião a estação estará a mil e poucos metros de altitude o que justificaria os valores médios tão baixos. As mínimas não me parecem que sejam assim tão baixas em relação às de Montalegre (hoje mesmo a diferença foi de 0,1ºC). O microclima transmontano trata de fazer o resto... (talvez esteja cerca de 100 metros acima da estação de Montalegre). Logo se verá após a visita ao terreno.


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2012 às 19:21)

Não sei onde fica a estação, mas se ficar na área do parque Biológico então até faz algum sentido, pois há lá locais com uma morfologia favorável a mínimas baixas. E toda essa área fica a cotas superiores a 900m.


----------



## Cadito (10 Nov 2012 às 22:30)

*Dia 09/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (2,1ºC)
Máxima: Leiria, Cidade (22,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (13,8ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo (20,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,1ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (23,7ºC)


----------



## Cadito (11 Nov 2012 às 23:34)

*Dia 10/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (1,0ºC)
Máxima: Almada, P.Rainha (20,8ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (13,4ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (21,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (4,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (25,7ºC)

*Nota:* Foi suprimido o valor de Vinhais (0,3ºC)


----------



## Cadito (13 Nov 2012 às 00:34)

*Dia 11/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-0,8ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur e Faro, Aeroporto (17,2ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Ponta Delgada, Aeroporto (14,3ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (20,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,9ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (25,5ºC)

*Nota:* Foi suprimido o valor de Vinhais (-1,1ºC)


----------



## Cadito (13 Nov 2012 às 20:41)

*Dia 12/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-2,7ºC)
Máxima: Rio Maior (20,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (12,6ºC)
Máxima: Flores, Aeroporto (20,3ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (4,6ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (23,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (14 Nov 2012 às 15:33)

*Dia 13/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro (-1,8ºC)
Máxima: Porto, Serra do Pilar (22,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Horta, Obs. Príncipe Alberto (10,3ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo (18,5ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (4,6ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,6ºC)

*Nota:* Após algumas semanas no inativo eis que a estação meteorológica de Lamas de Mouro está de volta e a justificar o chavão: "O seu a seu dono!"


----------



## Cadito (15 Nov 2012 às 13:56)

*Dia 14/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Mirandela (-1,3ºC)
Máxima: Leiria, Cidade (25,4ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (9,2ºC)
Máxima: Flores, Aeroporto e Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (16,6ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (3,3ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (22,3ºC)


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2012 às 14:10)

Cadito disse:


> *Dia 14/11/12*
> 
> *Portugal Continental:*
> 
> ...



Já aqui te disseram que Leiria(Cidade) é uma RUEMA, pelo que não deves apresentar os dados sobre essa estação que está óbviamente influenciada.


----------



## Cadito (15 Nov 2012 às 22:33)

1337 disse:


> Já aqui te disseram que Leiria(Cidade) é uma RUEMA, pelo que não deves apresentar os dados sobre essa estação que está óbviamente influenciada.



1337, é melhor releres o tópico, nomeadamente a introdução. Aqui neste forum só procedo a alterações solicitadas pelos administradores, como já aconteceu. Se lhes quiseres explanar o teu ponto de vista serei todo ouvidos...


----------



## Cadito (16 Nov 2012 às 13:11)

*Dia 15/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Sintra, Colares (4,5ºC)
Máxima: Leiria, Cidade (24,2ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (12,0ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,3ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (2,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (20,9ºC)


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 13:45)

Cadito disse:


> 1337, é melhor releres o tópico, nomeadamente a introdução. Aqui neste forum só procedo a alterações solicitadas pelos administradores, como já aconteceu. Se lhes quiseres explanar o teu ponto de vista serei todo ouvidos...



Mapa das temperaturas máximas registadas ontem:







Por ser uma estação urbana, o IM não considera a estação de Leiria cidade.
Também ficam de fora as RUEMAS de Lisboa.
Ontem a diferença entre Leiria(cidade) e Leiria (aeródromo) foi somente 3ºC. Mas em dias de sol e pouco vento chega a ser de 7ºC. Assim como acontece com as RUEMAS de Lisboa quando comparadas à G.Coutinho ou ao Geofísico. 
É comum estações como a da Baixa de Lisboa atingirem temperaturas de 38ºC quando G.Coutinho tem somente 30ºC.

Entretanto a estação de Vinhais desapareceu desses mapas.
Enviei um e-mail há dias a perguntar a altitude a que está instalada a estação, mas ainda não obtive resposta. Se obtiver, depois partilho aqui.

Ainda sobre esses mapas, há duas estações que aparecem aí assinaladas mas que não aparecem no mapa de observações. São elas Montachique em Loures e Loulé.


----------



## Cadito (17 Nov 2012 às 15:23)

AnDré disse:


> Mapa das temperaturas máximas registadas ontem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, AnDré. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Deixarei de considerar a estação de Leiria (Cidade). Já agora, onde consigo aceder a esses mapas no site do IM?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2012 às 15:33)

tens aí o link http://www.meteo.pt/pt/agrometeorologia/mapas/


----------



## Cadito (17 Nov 2012 às 18:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> tens aí o link http://www.meteo.pt/pt/agrometeorologia/mapas/



Obrigado, jonas_87


----------



## Cadito (17 Nov 2012 às 18:57)

*Dia 16/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (5,6ºC)
Máxima: Ponte de Lima, Escola Agrícola (20,6ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (12,9ºC)
Máxima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (18,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (5,4ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (22,2ºC)


----------



## 1337 (17 Nov 2012 às 19:13)

Cadito disse:


> *Dia 16/11/12*
> 
> *Portugal Continental:*
> 
> ...



Ponte de Lima ontem teve uma máxima de 20.6ºC , e tu metes a de castro marim como máxima? acho que se é para isto devias de deixar de postar sinceramente


----------



## Cadito (17 Nov 2012 às 21:20)

1337 disse:


> Ponte de Lima ontem teve uma máxima de 20.6ºC , e tu metes a de castro marim como máxima? acho que se é para isto devias de deixar de postar sinceramente



Obrigado pela correção. É bom que continues atento...


----------



## 1337 (17 Nov 2012 às 21:47)

Cadito disse:


> Obrigado pela correção. É bom que continues atento...



Eu sei que provavelmente só olhas.te para o sul, porque costuma ser mais quente que o norte, mas por vezes isso não é bem assim, tens de tar atento e verificar estações de norte a sul


----------



## Paulo H (18 Nov 2012 às 19:21)

Penso que é de louvar o trabalho e dedicação do Cadito! Não é fácil propor a nós próprios um objectivo e cumprir todos os dias. Desde já os meus cumprimentos e elogios!

Porém, deixo aqui mais um desafio: em vez de apresentarmos as mínimas e as máximas em todo o território português, porque não triplicar o trabalho: 
1. Temperatura mínima
a) mínima continente
b) máxima continente
c) mínima madeira
d) máxima madeira
e) mínima açores
f) máxima açores


2. Temperatura máxima
a) mínima continente
b) máxima continente
c) mínima madeira
d) máxima madeira
e) mínima açores
f) máxima açores

3. Precipitação 24h
a) máxima continente
b) máxima madeira
c) máxima açores

4. Mensal
a) mínima portugal
b) máxima portugal
c) máxima precipitação 24h portugal


----------



## Cadito (18 Nov 2012 às 23:02)

Paulo H disse:


> Penso que é de louvar o trabalho e dedicação do Cadito! Não é fácil propor a nós próprios um objectivo e cumprir todos os dias. Desde já os meus cumprimentos e elogios!
> 
> Porém, deixo aqui mais um desafio: em vez de apresentarmos as mínimas e as máximas em todo o território português, porque não triplicar o trabalho:
> 1. Temperatura mínima
> ...



Boa noite, Paulo H

Antes de mais gostaria de retribuir e agradecer as palavras gentis. Estamos cá para ajudar a perceber melhor o nosso País. A minha ideia desde início é basear-me nos mínimos e máxios diários de temperatura, vento e precipitação, e consequentemente mensais. O nosso IM tem essa falha grave que por exemplo a AEMET (Espanha), entre outros, não têm.

A sugestão é bem-vinda e poderemos limar umas arestas para iniciarmos em Dezembro ou, se alguém tiver esse poder, solicitar ao IM para a disponibilizar...


----------



## Cadito (18 Nov 2012 às 23:15)

*Dia 17/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (4,2ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (19,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (12,2ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo e Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (4,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (23,2ºC)

*Nota:* Foi suprimida a RUEMA do Porto, Serra do Pilar (23,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (19 Nov 2012 às 19:00)

*Dia 18/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães (1,0ºC)
Máxima: Alvega (20,4ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (12,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (20,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (4,3ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (24,6ºC)

*Nota:* Foram suprimidos os valores de Leiria, Cidade (21,3ºC) e Porto, Serra do Pilar (20,7ºC)


----------



## Cadito (20 Nov 2012 às 21:58)

*Dia 19/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães (0,8ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (19,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (10,3ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo (18,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (3,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (23,1ºC)


----------



## Cadito (21 Nov 2012 às 22:30)

*Dia 20/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (2,0ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur e Sagres (19,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (10,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,6ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,1ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (22,4ºC)

*Nota:* Foi suprimido o valor de 19,6ºC relativo à RUEMA da Zambujeira.


----------



## Cadito (22 Nov 2012 às 23:45)

*Dia 21/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro, P.Ribeiro (-3,3ºC)
Máxima: Faro, Aeroporto (18,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (11,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,4ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,9ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (23,4ºC)

*Nota:* Foi suprimido o valor de 18,7ºC relativo à RUEMA de Leiria, Cidade.


----------



## Cadito (24 Nov 2012 às 00:39)

*Dia 22/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro, P.Ribeiro (-3,7ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (18,5ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Corvo, Aeródromo (12,2ºC)
Máxima: Graciosa, Aeródromo (19,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (-0,3ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,4ºC)

*Nota:* Foi suprimido o valor de 20,7ºC relativo à RUEMA de Leiria, Cidade.


----------



## Cadito (24 Nov 2012 às 20:09)

*Dia 23/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães (-1,3ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (19,8ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Horta, Obs. Príncipe Alberto (11,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,4ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,7ºC)
Máxima: Funchal e Ponta do Sol (22,0ºC)

*Nota:* Foi suprimido o valor de 20,8ºC relativo à RUEMA da Zambujeira.


----------



## Cadito (25 Nov 2012 às 19:03)

*Dia 24/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (5,3ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (21,6ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (10,2ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (16,4ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (7,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (27 Nov 2012 às 00:37)

*Dia 25/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro (-0,1ºC)
Máxima: Alvalade (21,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (10,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (17,8ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (5,2ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (22,7ºC)


----------



## Cadito (28 Nov 2012 às 05:36)

*Dia 26/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-1,4ºC)
Máxima: Faro, Aeroporto (17,5ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (10,3ºC)
Máxima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (18,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (5,8ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (22,4ºC)


----------



## Cadito (29 Nov 2012 às 08:06)

*Dia 27/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-2,5ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (16,2ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Graciosa, Aeródromo (10,3ºC)
Máxima: Flores, Aeroporto (18,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (2,7ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (21,3ºC)


----------



## Cadito (29 Nov 2012 às 22:52)

*Dia 28/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-3,6ºC)
Máxima: Almada, P.Rainha; Portimão, Aeródromo e Santarém, Cidade (15,5ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Graciosa, Aeródromo (8,1ºC)
Máxima: Corvo, Aeródromo (18,8ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (2,6ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (23,2ºC)


----------



## 1337 (30 Nov 2012 às 00:57)

Cadito disse:


> *Dia 28/11/12*
> 
> *Portugal Continental:*
> 
> ...



Não te quero tar a chatear amigo, mas Santarém cidade= RUEMA


----------



## Cadito (30 Nov 2012 às 17:58)

1337 disse:


> Não te quero tar a chatear amigo, mas Santarém cidade= RUEMA



Ok, 1337. Neste caso específico não faz grande diferença... De qualquer forma obrigado pela correção.


----------



## Cadito (30 Nov 2012 às 23:54)

*Dia 29/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-3,5ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (16,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (9,4ºC)
Máxima: Corvo, Aeródromo (18,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (3,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (1 Dez 2012 às 20:32)

*Dia 30/11/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-1,1ºC)
Máxima: Cabo Raso (14,4ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (9,6ºC)
Máxima: Horta, Obs. Príncipe Alberto (18,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (2,6ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (23,4ºC)


----------



## Cadito (1 Dez 2012 às 20:48)

*RESUMO DE NOVEMBRO:*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro (-3,7ºC)
Máxima: Castro Verde, N. Corvo (22,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Graciosa, Aeródromo (8,1ºC)
Máxima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (21,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (-0,3ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (28,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (2 Dez 2012 às 21:53)

*Dia 01/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-2,7ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (14,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (8,3ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (18,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro e Bica da Cana (2,3ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (4 Dez 2012 às 00:27)

*Dia 02/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães (-4,6ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur e Portimão, Aeródromo (15,8ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Graciosa, Aeródromo (8,5ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (19,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (1,5ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (21,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (4 Dez 2012 às 22:03)

*Dia 03/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-4,9ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (16,6ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (12,2ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,5ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,0ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,0ºC)


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2012 às 22:05)

Cadito disse:


> *Dia 03/12/12*
> 
> *Portugal Continental:*
> 
> Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-4,9ºC)



Boas Cadito

Até ao momento,esse é o valor mais baixo deste Outono/Inverno?

Continuação de um bom trabalho.


----------



## Cadito (5 Dez 2012 às 16:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Cadito
> 
> Até ao momento,esse é o valor mais baixo deste Outono/Inverno?
> 
> Continuação de um bom trabalho.



Viva, jonas_87!

Sim, para já é esse mesmo o valor mais baixo. 

Obrigado pelas palavras.


----------



## Cadito (5 Dez 2012 às 23:08)

*Dia 04/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (0,1ºC)
Máxima: Almada, P.Rainha (17,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Ponta Delgada, Aeroporto (14,4ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,6ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,6ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,0ºC)


----------



## Cadito (6 Dez 2012 às 23:36)

*Dia 05/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (0,0ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (17,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Horta, Obs. Príncipe Alberto (14,0ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo (18,6ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (0,8ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (17,8ºC)


----------



## Cadito (8 Dez 2012 às 00:32)

*Dia 06/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães (0,9ºC)
Máxima: Sagres (16,2ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico Aeródromo (13,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,4ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (3,7ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (21,7ºC)


----------



## Cadito (8 Dez 2012 às 23:25)

*Dia 07/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (2,5ºC)
Máxima: Castro Marim, RN Sapal (19,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (15,2ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (19,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,7ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (23,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (9 Dez 2012 às 22:51)

*Dia 08/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro, P.Ribeiro (-2,6ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (20,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Corvo, Aeródromo e Flores, Aeroporto (13,4ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (20,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,8ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (23,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (11 Dez 2012 às 00:25)

*Dia 09/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-3,7ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (17,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (12,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (20,4ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (5,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,7ºC)


----------



## Cadito (11 Dez 2012 às 22:32)

*Dia 10/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-4,3ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (18,4ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Ponta Delgada, Aeroporto (12,2ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (5,0ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (12 Dez 2012 às 22:39)

*Dia 11/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Guarda (-4,1ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (16,2ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (10,5ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo (18,6ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,7ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (22,2ºC)


----------



## Cadito (13 Dez 2012 às 22:07)

*Dia 12/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Guarda (-2,2ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (16,4ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (10,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (23,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (14 Dez 2012 às 22:20)

*Dia 13/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Elvas (0,4ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (18,8ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (13,8ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (19,5ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (1,3ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (22,3ºC)


----------



## Cadito (15 Dez 2012 às 19:05)

*Dia 14/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (4,8ºC)
Máxima: Sagres (19,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (13,0ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (18,6ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,4ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (23,2ºC)


----------



## Cadito (17 Dez 2012 às 01:01)

*Dia 15/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (3,9ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (18,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (11,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,3ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,2ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (23,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (18 Dez 2012 às 00:23)

*Dia 16/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (3,7ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (20,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (11,7ºC)
Máxima: Flores, Aeroporto (19,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (5,0ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (26,2ºC)


----------



## Cadito (19 Dez 2012 às 09:39)

*Dia 17/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrâzeda de Ansiães (2,1ºC)
Máxima: Castro Marim, RN Sapal (20,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Corvo, Aeródromo (14,8ºC)
Máxima: Flores, Aeroporto (20,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,2ºC)


----------



## Cadito (20 Dez 2012 às 01:15)

*Dia 18/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (4,0ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (20,2ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (10,8ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (17,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (24,4ºC)


----------



## Cadito (21 Dez 2012 às 00:47)

*Dia 19/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (4,2ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo e Sagres (18,2ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (9,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (17,4ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,2ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,3ºC)


----------



## Cadito (22 Dez 2012 às 00:52)

*Dia 20/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (3,0ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (20,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Corvo, Aeródromo (14,2ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (8,0ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (24,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (23 Dez 2012 às 16:49)

*Dia 21/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (4,9ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (20,6ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Corvo, Aeródromo (15,4ºC)
Máxima: Graciosa, Aeródromo (20,5ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (8,8ºC)
Máxima: Quinta Grande (25,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (24 Dez 2012 às 00:37)

*Dia 22/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães (3,7ºC)
Máxima: Castro Marim, RN Sapal (20,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (10,5ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo e Santa Maria, Aeroporto (19,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (8,9ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (25,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (25 Dez 2012 às 01:19)

*Dia 23/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Aljezur (2,9ºC)
Máxima: Amareleja (21,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Ponta Delgada, Aeroporto (9,6ºC)
Máxima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (15,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (7,0ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (27,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (26 Dez 2012 às 06:11)

*Dia 24/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Bragança (0,7ºC)
Máxima: Zambujeira (22,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (10,5ºC)
Máxima: Corvo, Aeródromo (17,6ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (1,7ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido e São Vicente (21,3ºC)


----------



## Cadito (27 Dez 2012 às 19:12)

*Dia 25/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (0,3ºC)
Máxima: Lisboa, Geofísico (17,8ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (10,8ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo (17,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (1,9ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (23,3ºC)


----------



## Cadito (28 Dez 2012 às 21:31)

*Dia 26/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-1,9ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (17,4ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (11,7ºC)
Máxima: Flores, Aeroporto (18,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (1,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (29 Dez 2012 às 21:52)

*Dia 27/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães (-2,1ºC)
Máxima: Rio Maior (17,6ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (12,7ºC)
Máxima: Graciosa, Aeródromo (18,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (1,4ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,8ºC)


----------



## Cadito (30 Dez 2012 às 23:21)

*Dia 28/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Aljezur (-2,9ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (17,8ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Ponta Delgada, Aeroporto (9,5ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo (18,5ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (2,8ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (23,0ºC)


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2012 às 23:30)

Impressionante,Aljezur é mesmo um caso á parte.A forte e habitual inversão térmica proporcionou a mínima e máxima de todas as estações do IPMA,curioso.
Continuação de um bom trabalho.


----------



## Cadito (31 Dez 2012 às 11:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante,Aljezur é mesmo um caso á parte.A forte e habitual inversão térmica proporcionou a mínima e máxima de todas as estações do IPMA,curioso.
> Continuação de um bom trabalho.



Ele há coisas do arco da velha! Thanks e bom ano 2013


----------



## Cadito (31 Dez 2012 às 11:57)

*Dia 29/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães (-2,3ºC)
Máxima: Almada, P.Rainha (17,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Ponta Delgada, Aeroporto (8,0ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (17,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,6ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (25,5ºC)

Ps.: Votos de um ótimo 2013!


----------



## Cadito (1 Jan 2013 às 09:24)

*Dia 30/12/12*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Aljezur (-0,9ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (18,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (11,3ºC)
Máxima: Flores, Aeroporto (19,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,3ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (22,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (2 Jan 2013 às 10:53)

Devido ao facto de o IPMA não ter colocado na sua página o resumo diário do dia 31 de Dezembro este dia fica sem resumo. Nada de relevante se passou que fosse alterar os mínimos e máximos do mês. Ano novo, vida nova!

*RESUMO DE DEZEMBRO:*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-4,9ºC)
Máxima: Amareleja (21,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Ponta Delgada, Aeroporto (8,0ºC)
Máxima: Graciosa, Aeródromo (20,5ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (0,8ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (27,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (2 Jan 2013 às 23:07)

A todos os seguidores gostaria de informar que foi criado um tópico novo relativo ao ano de 2013.

Obrigado e até lá!


----------

